# Smoking a double smoked ham - bad idea?



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a prepackaged double smoked ham (bought at Wally world apparently, link: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kentucky-Legend-Double-Smoked-Whole-Ham/13424829).  I was really looking forward to smoking this year for Thanksgiving, but would smoking an already double-smoked ham ruin it flavor-wise?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2011)

ralff said:


> I have a prepackaged double smoked ham (bought at Wally world apparently, link: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kentucky-Legend-Double-Smoked-Whole-Ham/13424829).  I was really looking forward to smoking this year for Thanksgiving, but would smoking an already double-smoked ham ruin it flavor-wise?


LOL---It wouldn't hurt a bit in my book, but I love Ham as smoky as I can get it.

Maybe go with something mild, like Apple.

Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---It wouldn't hurt a bit in my book, but I love Ham as smoky as I can get it.
> 
> Maybe go with something mild, like Apple.
> 
> Bear


 X2


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Smoke it in one of those disposable aluminum pans and trow a glaze the last 20 minutes you will be in love.


----------



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---It wouldn't hurt a bit in my book, but I love Ham as smoky as I can get it.
> 
> Maybe go with something mild, like Apple.
> 
> Bear


Funny you should say this, I just picked up a pack of applewood chunks yesterday.  :)  Thanks for the advice!  Really looking forward to smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't forget the camera!


----------



## frosty (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan, I agree with Smokin Al, I would love to see the Q-view on it.


----------



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

I will post a pic when it's done.  :) 

Just wanted to ask another question while I'm here.  What do you guys prefer to use for rub (if any)?  I found a lot of people saying regular mustard with a dry rub over it, but haven't been able to find an answer on a good rub to use.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Maple syrup & brown sugar. Forget the mustard.


----------



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Maple syrup & brown sugar. Forget the mustard.




Should I apply this syrup and brown sugar "rub" before I start smoking, or towards the end?


----------



## miamirick (Nov 19, 2011)

Raiff

i personally see nothing wrong with doublesmoking      on thanksgiving i usually buy a spiral smoked ham and toss it on with a turkey ( i add plenty of honey and brown sugar)  light smoke and just get it to temp   check out this thread!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84439/ham-throwdown

happy holidays


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a great video


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

X3


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2011)

ralff said:


> Should I apply this syrup and brown sugar "rub" before I start smoking, or towards the end?




I like to add some pineapple juice & slices to the mix, but I only put it on for about the last hour.

I pin the slices around the top half with toothpicks. Sometimes stick some cloves in too.

Bear


----------



## ralff (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I will pass on the pineapple this time. :) 

So far I've got:
Smoke at 225ish for 3 hours or so
Apple wood chunks
Brush on a maple syrup/brown sugar mixture an hour from finish
Take pics!

Anything I'm missing?  Am I over analyzing things???  LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds mighty tasty to me


----------



## eman (Nov 21, 2011)

Not much on maple syrup, i do just like ev1 else but use cane syrup or molasses w/ the brown sugar.

Melt 1  stick butter, add 1 cup crushed pecans and cook on med heat till pecans darken a bit,

add 1 cup syrup & 1/2 cup brown sugar. Stir over low heat till sugar is dissolved.

  Score ham b4 smoking . smoke ham over foil pan to catch any juices, 1 hour b4 ready  pour the glaze over the ham. smoke for last hour.

   Excess glaze will fall into the pan w/ the juices , Stir the juice and glaze together and serve  over the ham slices.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 21, 2011)

EMAN   that glaze sounds quite tasty!     i believe it will be on my ham come Thursday







cheers to you my friend!


----------



## ralff (Nov 25, 2011)

Pics, as requested.  Turned out pretty tasty! 

Before:







After:


----------



## stitan06 (Nov 25, 2011)

when you smoked the ham what temp did you take it to or did you jus smoke it for three hours and pull it did you use a glaze


----------



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a prepackaged double smoked ham (bought at Wally world apparently, link: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kentucky-Legend-Double-Smoked-Whole-Ham/13424829).  I was really looking forward to smoking this year for Thanksgiving, but would smoking an already double-smoked ham ruin it flavor-wise?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2011)

ralff said:


> I have a prepackaged double smoked ham (bought at Wally world apparently, link: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kentucky-Legend-Double-Smoked-Whole-Ham/13424829).  I was really looking forward to smoking this year for Thanksgiving, but would smoking an already double-smoked ham ruin it flavor-wise?


LOL---It wouldn't hurt a bit in my book, but I love Ham as smoky as I can get it.

Maybe go with something mild, like Apple.

Bear


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---It wouldn't hurt a bit in my book, but I love Ham as smoky as I can get it.
> 
> Maybe go with something mild, like Apple.
> 
> Bear


 X2


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Smoke it in one of those disposable aluminum pans and trow a glaze the last 20 minutes you will be in love.


----------



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---It wouldn't hurt a bit in my book, but I love Ham as smoky as I can get it.
> 
> Maybe go with something mild, like Apple.
> 
> Bear


Funny you should say this, I just picked up a pack of applewood chunks yesterday.  :)  Thanks for the advice!  Really looking forward to smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't forget the camera!


----------



## frosty (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan, I agree with Smokin Al, I would love to see the Q-view on it.


----------



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

I will post a pic when it's done.  :) 

Just wanted to ask another question while I'm here.  What do you guys prefer to use for rub (if any)?  I found a lot of people saying regular mustard with a dry rub over it, but haven't been able to find an answer on a good rub to use.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2011)

Maple syrup & brown sugar. Forget the mustard.


----------



## ralff (Nov 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Maple syrup & brown sugar. Forget the mustard.




Should I apply this syrup and brown sugar "rub" before I start smoking, or towards the end?


----------



## miamirick (Nov 19, 2011)

Raiff

i personally see nothing wrong with doublesmoking      on thanksgiving i usually buy a spiral smoked ham and toss it on with a turkey ( i add plenty of honey and brown sugar)  light smoke and just get it to temp   check out this thread!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84439/ham-throwdown

happy holidays


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a great video


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

X3


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2011)

ralff said:


> Should I apply this syrup and brown sugar "rub" before I start smoking, or towards the end?




I like to add some pineapple juice & slices to the mix, but I only put it on for about the last hour.

I pin the slices around the top half with toothpicks. Sometimes stick some cloves in too.

Bear


----------



## ralff (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I will pass on the pineapple this time. :) 

So far I've got:
Smoke at 225ish for 3 hours or so
Apple wood chunks
Brush on a maple syrup/brown sugar mixture an hour from finish
Take pics!

Anything I'm missing?  Am I over analyzing things???  LOL


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds mighty tasty to me


----------



## eman (Nov 21, 2011)

Not much on maple syrup, i do just like ev1 else but use cane syrup or molasses w/ the brown sugar.

Melt 1  stick butter, add 1 cup crushed pecans and cook on med heat till pecans darken a bit,

add 1 cup syrup & 1/2 cup brown sugar. Stir over low heat till sugar is dissolved.

  Score ham b4 smoking . smoke ham over foil pan to catch any juices, 1 hour b4 ready  pour the glaze over the ham. smoke for last hour.

   Excess glaze will fall into the pan w/ the juices , Stir the juice and glaze together and serve  over the ham slices.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 21, 2011)

EMAN   that glaze sounds quite tasty!     i believe it will be on my ham come Thursday







cheers to you my friend!


----------



## ralff (Nov 25, 2011)

Pics, as requested.  Turned out pretty tasty! 

Before:







After:


----------



## stitan06 (Nov 25, 2011)

when you smoked the ham what temp did you take it to or did you jus smoke it for three hours and pull it did you use a glaze


----------

